# Solved: I cannot create a new folder



## jansenc (Apr 6, 2010)

I have had this problem twice now and it is a pain. My HP 64 computer is about 2 weeks old and I cannot create a new folder on the desk top or in documents. It worked when new and it worked again after I did a system restore. Now that will not correct it. When I right click the desk top a option screen comes up with: Shortcut, bitmap image, contact etc. There is no folder option.  Help!


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Click *HERE To Download Folderfix* and download *folderfix.zip* now press * Windows key + R* type in the box *regedit* Go to *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder* Right click on the Folder on the left pane, and then select *Export* to backup this registry key. Now Right click on Folderfix.zip and extract the folderfix.reg file. Right click on the folderfix.reg file and then click Merge. Click Yes to confirm the modification. Restart.


----------



## jansenc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Lance Thanks for getting back to me. U went as fare as "export" but in the next step I could not find folderfix.zip. Sorry, I looked any where I thought it could be but I probably did not look in the right place. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Did you go to the site and download the file? Click on my link and download it and follow the instructions.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Lance1,
You "Here" link is NOT very easy to see, I even had problems finding your link.


----------



## jansenc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Sorry it took so long to get back to this issue. You solved my problem. Your instructions were very clear and now I have a way to create new folders. I tried this forum as a last resort. I had 2 chat sessions with HP and they finally told me I would need to reinstall my operating system and I would lose all my past settings and programs. I did not want to do that. Thanks again, Chuck


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

jansenc said:


> Hi Sorry it took so long to get back to this issue. You solved my problem. Your instructions were very clear and now I have a way to create new folders. I tried this forum as a last resort. I had 2 chat sessions with HP and they finally told me I would need to reinstall my operating system and I would lose all my past settings and programs. I did not want to do that. Thanks again, Chuck


Chuck! Explain what you did to resolve your problem for the benefit of others.


----------



## jansenc (Apr 6, 2010)

I will do the best I can. I followed your instructions until I got to right click on folderfix.zip. I did not find the folderfix so I just put folderfix.zip in the box on the bottom and hoped for the best. I am not sure if that is what did it because I downloaded folderfix a number of times and never saw it listed. Just some of the files I have on my computer. Out of frrustration I right clicked on the desk top and I found I could create a folder. Sorry I could not be any clearer but I was just doing anything I could think of. The next step would be reinstalling the operating system. Thanks, Chuck


----------

